# Madrid. Reina sofía Museum.



## m3c (Sep 12, 2002)

The Reina Sofía museum is the most important in Madrid in contemporary art together with the museum Thyssen. Recently the architect Jean Nouvel has made a new building next to the old building of Sabatini of the eighteen century that it was a hospital. Jean Nouvel affirms that it is one of the works teachers of the twenty-one century. He is not very modest. 

The new building:














































































































































































































































































































































































































































































The old building with the elevators that Ian Ritchie added him in the years 80: 











































































































































































































































The cloister of the old hospital: 












In the museum there are works of Picasso, Kandinsky, Léger, Braque, Henrry Moore, Warhol, Lichtenstein, Rothko, Francis Bacon, Calder, Ives Klein, Miró, Dalí, Max Ernst, Magritte, Andre Masson, Arp, Baselitz, Twombly, Juan Gris, Dubuffet, Man Ray, Le Corbusier, Robert Delaunay, Sonia Delaunay... 

Some paintings and sculptures:

The Guernica of Picasso is possibly and together with Les demoiselles d´Avignon the most famous picture in the twenty century:










Other Picasso pieces: 





































































































Dalí. El gran masturbador: 










Moore Dalí:




























Dalí with Man Ray:










Henry Moore:










Bacon:










Ives Klein:











Juan Gris, creator of the cubism together Picasso and Braque:




















Julio González, one of the creators of the sculpture in iron together Picasso: 











Miró:






































Pablo Gargallo:











Saura:











Kandinsky:











Tapies:





















Rothko:













Basquiat:











Warhol:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Great building!

But far too many photos to make this a good thread. You should select the twenty best ones.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful building, pictures and museum, m3c. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Beautiful!!! But as Micro said there are far too many pics here


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

I have been there and i relly loved it


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

omg, thank you so much for that tour. If a building is only about a superficial image then it can be captured in just a few images... but this building seems to have so many facets that what you provide here is exactly what is needed. Gorgeous building... just a pity about the total lack of panache in Ritchie's earlier additions.


----------



## gliwiczanin (Oct 29, 2005)

Wonderfull! One of the best museums i have ever seen ;]


----------



## musicqro (Nov 29, 2005)

Love it


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

wonderfull I love it.


----------

